# عرض تعليمي: نظام مرشات المياه الإطفائية التلقائية



## يا الغالي (5 ديسمبر 2010)

*مقدمة في نظام مرشات المياه الإطفائية التلقائية

**تحميل المحاضرة*​


----------



## maysem (6 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## وليد جودة (6 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اخوتي فيملتقي المهندسين العرب
احتاج لي دراسة او دراسات في مجال السلامة و مكافحة الحرائق للمزارع التي تحتوي علي مخلفات الاشجار و روث البهائم في مساحة مكشوفة غير قابلة للنغطية المساحة تقديريا900م.م
علما ان المساحة المكشوفة هذه تتم فيها معالجات طبيعية لعمل سماد ( مخصب للارض الرزاعية )


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (19 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله أنت والأخ مرتضى كل الخير


----------



## ahmedfahim (18 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ecc1010 (22 أبريل 2011)

للهم إجعل مصر أمنة مطمئنة وسائر بلاد المسلمين إلى يوم الدين
اللهم ولى من يصلح البلاد والعباد
اللهم ولى خيارنا ولا تولى شرارنا
اللهم أمين وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## wesam hamidou (27 أبريل 2011)

موضوع مفيد جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## يا الغالي (21 يونيو 2011)

رابط اخر للتحميل الملف


----------



## ahmedeng2007 (23 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرااااااااااااا


----------



## صقر الهندسه (9 يوليو 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## geosherif (16 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خير على مجهودك الرائع

ونتمنى من سيادتك المزيد ان شاء الله


----------



## يا الغالي (2 ديسمبر 2011)

[FONT=&quot]لمشاهد المزيد من دورات المجانية في هندسة مكافحة الحرائق، قم بزيارة هذا رابط التالي: [/FONT]
http://firesafetyeng.blogspot.com[FONT=&quot]/[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]


----------

